# emerald coast redfish club



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>The 2009 season is just around the corner and we have already started planning.If anyone is interested in joining an awsome club w/ great tournaments pm me orcheck out the web site for contact info. www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>*Below is the 2009 Emerald Coast Redfish Club Tournament Schedule* 

*No tournaments in Louisiana! Lets show the IFA what kind of numbers the Panhandle has.*

*2 man teams, artificial lures only, fish must be kept alive,biggest aggregate weight wins. Go to www.theredfishclub.com, join our club forumto watch for upcoming events.*

*
*1. 2/28/09 Panama City 
2. 3/28/09 Pensacola Beach 
3. 4/25/09 Destin
4. 5/30/09 Navarre
5. 6/27/09 Pensacola 
6. 7/25/09 Panama City
7. 8/29/09 Hogtown 
8. 9/26/09 Blackwater/East Bay
9. 10/24/09 Fort Walton Beach
10. 11/21/09 **Panama City / Championship**


*Outside events that determined the scheduled dates:*
-Lunar Calendar, schedule tournaments around full moons
-IFA Schedule, Gulf Coast & East Coast Divisions
-Outcast Inshore Slam
-Bud light Inshore Slam
-Nick's Redfish Regatta

** Any tournament date 3 months+ in advance is subject to change if conflicting schedules may arise.


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

The first tournament will be held at Bay pointe Marina.Check out the web site for additional info that will be coming soon.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

figured i'd put the 'kickoff update' info on here for anyone thinking about fishing the series.

<TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width="5%"></TD><TD vAlign=center align=left width="55%">*Re: The 2009 Kickoff Bash*
« Reply #19 *Today* at 5:39pm »</TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=right width="40%" height=20> </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=3>

It will be held at the Lucky Snapper in Destin same time, January 9th, starting @ 6:30pm lasting till 8:30pm. 

They are very excited in throwing this on for us and will have half the restaurant for us, the half where the stage and bathrooms are. 

They are generous enough to offer our party a heavily reduced appetizer menu if wishing to munch on something in between drinking.

For all of you that might be disapointed that this is not being held at Hooters, DON'T BE!!! This will be the perfect venue and with a host that will appreciate our business a lot more.

Jim</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

